
The 1 Dead Giveaway That an Employee Is About to Quit, According to Science - jrs235
http://www.inc.com/jessica-stillman/the-1-dead-giveaway-that-an-employee-is-about-to-quit-according-to-science.html
======
greenyoda
Most of these symptoms are also consistent with an employee who has problems
in their life outside of work: clinical depression, ongoing divorce
proceedings, caring for a chronically ill parent or child, etc.

If you come to work every day physically and/or emotionally drained, you're
not going to care very much about the "mission of the organization".

------
googletazer
"4\. They have been less interested in pleasing their manager than usual."

Thats not why people come to work.

Terrible article

~~~
nmgsd
From the article:"But take a closer look at that list and you can quickly see
that all of these various behaviors could be described by one simple, everyday
phrase: You're in trouble if your employee starts phoning it in."

This may be pretty obvious but it's not quite the terrible analysis of relying
on just #4.

